# Which Disc wheel to buy



## The Slow Guy (11 Oct 2016)

I am thinking of replacing my of 10 Speed Zipp disc, and looking on line there are now quite a few options to choose from. From the large main stream manufacturers to the smaller one man band companies. I would be interested to hear thoughts on which are the better wheels out there, and why.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Oct 2016)

I'm in the same place as you . Looking in sigma sport they have a disc for around 3k but on the other end of the scale people are using covers to make a standard wheel a disc .
I've done a bit of testing towards the end of the season as i have achieved what i wanted to do . My 90mm rear is looking faster than my disc .


----------



## MistaDee (15 Oct 2016)

I have been riding firecrests in many depths for a while now and thought they were good until I purchased some lightweights. Those wheels are sublime the ride quality far exceeds what I had become used, As such I would look at the Lightweight Autobahn


----------



## frank9755 (9 Apr 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> My 90mm rear is looking faster than my disc .


You can't always tell by looking at them!


----------

